# 1997 Nissan Maxima



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

1997 Pebble Beige Metallic GXE

NOPI Nationals 2001 3RD Place Conservative - Asian Luxury.
NOPI Nationals 2002 2ND Place Conservative - Asian Luxury.
September 2002 SUPER STREET Magazine - CustomMaxima.com Ad.
April 2002 Car Of The Month-VQPower.com.
November 2002 Maxima Of The Month-Maxima.org.





























ENGINE
Silver FRANKENCAR Intake Mid-Pipe. Chrome Blow-Off Valve Intake Filter w/Heat Shield. PACE SETTER Muffler. PILOT MOTORSPORTS Stainless Steel Bolt-On 4” Exhaust Tip. STILLEN Y-Pipe. NGK V-Power Spark Plugs. Blue Spark Plug Cover & Various Caps. Blue TAYLOR Wire Loom. APC Billet Oil Cap. RACTIVE Steel Braided Hose Sleeving. Polished Valve Cover. 24KT Gold Plated Fuse Holder. STINGER 24KT Gold Battery Terminals w/Covers. OPTIMA Yellow Top Battery. Blue APC Intimidator Breather Filter. MATRIX Polished Aluminum Front Strut Tower Bar. APC Billet Radiator Cap Cover.


I.C.E. (IN CAR ELECTRONICS - ENTERTAINMENT)
AUDIO-8/10 Gauge Power Wire. KENWOOD CD Player. MEMPHIS Power Bass Ported Subwoofer Enclosure w/Recessed Amplifier Rack. MEMPHIS Studio Dual Voice Coil 10" Subwoofer. MEMPHIS Studio Class-250D Subwoofer Amplifier. MEMPHIS Power Reference Co-Axial Speakers-Front Door 6 ½”. MEMPHIS Power Reference Co-Axial Speakers-Rear Deck 6 ½”. STINGER 0.5 Farad Capacitor. 
VIDEO-MICROVISION 7” Wide Screen Fold-Down TV Monitor. MICROVISION Mobile VCR. ROAD PHONES Wireless Headsets. FARENHEIT Mobile TV Antenna. SONY PLAYSTATION(PS-ONE). STARVISION 5.6” TV Monitor.


LIGHTING
6 Color INDIGLO Gauges. Smoked Side Markers. EUROLITE Xenon(Park Light,Side Marker&Headlight Bulbs). EUROLITE L.E.D.(Brake & Rear Park Light Bulbs). FOCUZ Diamond Cut Clear Bumper Lenses. Black Chrome ALTEZZA Tail Lenses. Rewired Park Lights. Blue L.E.D. Interior Door Bulbs. IMPULSE Blue Neon Accent Tube. OPTA Fog Lights. SEA GULL Strobe Lights. STREET GLOW Gold Series White Neon Underbody Kit.


EXTERIOR
Silver 17x7” KONIG VERDICT Wheels. 235/45ZR17 KUMHO ECSTA SUPRA 712 Tires. GORILLA Chrome Tuner Lug Nuts. Black Brake Calipers. Black MAXIMA Emblem. Shaved NISSAN Emblem. APC Billet Antenna. TRENZ Polished Billet Grill. TRENZ Polished Billet Valence. 2001 MITSUBISHI GALANT GTZ Trunk Spoiler. STILLEN Aero Front Lip Spoiler. Black STEVE MILLEN Rear License Plate Cover. 24KT Gold/Chrome NISSAN Front License Plate. BREMBO Cross Drilled & Slotted Rotors. AXXIS Metal Master Brake Pads. 2000 NISSAN MAXIMA SE Black Chrome Emblems. 


INTERIOR
Real Polished Aluminum NISSAN CEFIRO Gauge Bezel(JDM). Chrome NISSAN CEFIRO Gauge Rings(JDM). Chrome/Carbon Fiber E-Brake Handle. Chrome/Carbon Fiber LEVOC Hybrid Automatic Shift Knob w/Overdrive Button. NISSAN Blue/Black Seatbelt Pads. Black/Grey WHEEL SKINS Leather Steering Wheel Cover. Silver Metallic Steering Wheel Air Bag Cover. JOSHUA TREE Real Brushed Aluminum Dash Kit. Black/Silver Aluminum Racing Pedals. Black/Silver Aluminum Footrest Pedal. 35% Smoke Window Tint. APC Chrome Fire Extinguisher. Chrome NISSAN CEFIRO Door Sill Plates. OBX Racing Sports Chrome Fire Extinguisher. AP-SIGNWORKS.COM Real Brushed Aluminum Door Inserts w/Chrome MAXIMA Emblem. AP-SIGNWORKS.COM Real Aluminum Diamond Plate Floor Mats(Show Use Only). AUTOMETER Pro-Comp Ultra-Lite Voltage Gauge. AUTOMETER Single Gauge Pod. INFINITI I30 Chrome Door Handles/Locks. Grey Vinyl Door Panel Inserts.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Thats a sweet ride. I was thinking of doing the same with the monitor on the ceiling. Would your car be considered an e-bay racer? 

J/K Bro, keep it up.

Congrats on Maxima of the month.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *Thats a sweet ride. I was thinking of doing the same with the monitor on the ceiling. Would your car be considered an e-bay racer?
> 
> J/K Bro, keep it up.
> 
> Congrats on Maxima of the month. *









Thank You!


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Nice Maxima. 2 words - Bigger wheels!! 19's man. That gen. Maxima looks clean with 19's.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Phat Maxima bro... I agree with Zexel on the rims. 19's will definately set it off.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah very good work and I agree with the 19s suggestion and how about sum leather for those seats--that would bring it all together real nice....


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

thanks  I actually thought about going up to 19" Verdicts....in black chrome......

and leather seats are coming later on.....black w/grey suede inserts....


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

Nice job. Really don't like the altezzas, but it doesn't look bad on your ride.


----------

